# Cedar street maise



## Enchanted86

Does anyone own the cedar street maise bag? If so, do you like it and think the bag is good quality?

Also if anyone has pics of their bags I would love to see it!


----------



## LVmania

Enchanted86 said:


> Does anyone own the cedar street maise bag? If so, do you like it and think the bag is good quality?
> 
> Also if anyone has pics of their bags I would love to see it!


i have the grove court maise, which is a similar style/size. see pic here.
the grove court is a different leather from the cedar court, but it's great quality. very durable and sturdy. i wear this bag a lot.


----------



## Enchanted86

Oh it's a beautiful bag! I love the color of it!


----------



## ilec

Enchanted86 said:


> Does anyone own the cedar street maise bag? If so, do you like it and think the bag is good quality?
> 
> Also if anyone has pics of their bags I would love to see it!


I'm thinking of buying this bag too in ballet slipper but not for full price....I guess i'll wait for sale.


----------



## iuvcoach

My fav KS bag, I own 3 so far.


----------



## pamelsherm

LVmania said:


> i have the grove court maise, which is a similar style/size. see pic here.
> the grove court is a different leather from the cedar court, but it's great quality. very durable and sturdy. i wear this bag a lot.


 
I also have the Grove Court Maise (in gray)... It's a great purse!


----------



## Kmiller_41

I just got Raw Almond today and I absolutely love it!! My first Kate Spade in probably 10 years...I'm sure I will be adding more of these soon


----------



## arcusiris

The maise is a great everyday bag. It's one of the top selling styles according to my Kate rep. What color are you thinking about getting?


----------



## brwneyedgrl

I bought it in bluebell during the April FF. I used it for our trip to Europe. I like that it is lightweight, durable, and versatile. The color is a nice pop of color for the summer. It's also a good size for everyday and traveling.


----------



## LVLadyLover

I got my Cedar Street Maise in Bright Beryl on Friday from my hubby and have been using it for the past few days! It's the perfect everyday bag for a woman on the go! Attached are  pics!




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## klau1983

I have the Gold Coast small Georgina, it has the shape of a maise.    . I love using it


----------



## NorthSideGirl

I just received my Bright Beryl today, and I love it!  I'm ordering another in Clock Tower, for when I need a very neutral color.   I love the lightness of the Saffiano!


----------



## Katheerine

I've got this bag in 3 colours! Addicted much? &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## ilec

LVLadyLover said:


> I got my Cedar Street Maise in Bright Beryl on Friday from my hubby and have been using it for the past few days! It's the perfect everyday bag for a woman on the go! Attached are  pics!
> View attachment 2662996
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


your bag colour looks a bit different than on the website.  I don't like the green on the website but like yours better, is your pic true to colour? So if its more of an aqua, I might get it. Theres also another colour called fresh air which is like the tiffany colour, is your close to it?


----------



## NorthSideGirl

ilec said:


> your bag colour looks a bit different than on the website.  I don't like the green on the website but like yours better, is your pic true to colour? So if its more of an aqua, I might get it. Theres also another colour called fresh air which is like the tiffany colour, is your close to it?



My Beryl is more green in real life on my monitor, but it has blue undertones.  Hope that helps.  It's not an emerald green.


----------



## KittyKwilter

I have one and it is more green than blue. But it is a green with a lot of blue in it. It is not turquoise or aqua or blue however.

I'm new to KS and this is the bag that won me over. I also have it in Maraschino.


----------



## Katheerine

Me too &#128522;&#128522;&#128077;


----------



## JuneHawk

I SO wanted the Cedar Street Maise in Robin Egg but I waited too long and it sold out :/


----------



## Katheerine

Oh yeah! That was classy as...I wanted that bag too


----------



## NorthSideGirl

KittyKwilter said:


> I have one and it is more green than blue. But it is a green with a lot of blue in it. It is not turquoise or aqua or blue however.
> 
> I'm new to KS and this is the bag that won me over. I also have it in Maraschino.



I love the bright colors of Kate Spade, and the Cedar Street Maise in Maraschino has to be gorgeous!  I just ordered a tote in that color from Zappos (on sale).


----------



## Pinkalicious

I would love to see more pics and especially modeling pics!

I just ordered one in the beautiful Clock Tower color. I was thinking of getting the ballet slippers color, but the taupeish grey was just too pretty to pass up.


----------



## Lurvebags

[QUO TE=Pinkalicious;27101506]I would love to see more pics and especially modeling pics!



I just ordered one in the beautiful Clock Tower color. I was thinking of getting the ballet slippers color, but the taupeish grey was just too pretty to pass up.

[/QUOTE]


I have this bag in three colours &#128522; 

Black, red and purple! I think I want the Clock Tower colour too haha 

Have you received your bag yet? Do you like it? 

&#128522;


----------



## Pinkalicious

Lurvebags said:


> Pinkalicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see more pics and especially modeling pics!
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered one in the beautiful Clock Tower color. I was thinking of getting the ballet slippers color, but the taupeish grey was just too pretty to pass up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this bag in three colours &#128522;
> 
> Black, red and purple! I think I want the Clock Tower colour too haha
> 
> Have you received your bag yet? Do you like it?
> 
> &#128522;
Click to expand...


Not yet! I will post a pic to this thread once I do. I receive it on Wednesday 

The black one is also so classy - I had a rough time debating between clock tower, black and cream - I can see why you have multiples!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Oh my goooosh I just got my Maise and it is SO SO pretty in real life! The pics online do not do this bag justice. The clock tower color is so much softer than I thought it was going to be - love it! I do wish I went with the light pink color now if it's more muted than shown online. I will post a pic later


----------



## Lurvebags

Pinkalicious said:


> Oh my goooosh I just got my Maise and it is SO SO pretty in real life! The pics online do not do this bag justice. The clock tower color is so much softer than I thought it was going to be - love it! I do wish I went with the light pink color now if it's more muted than shown online. I will post a pic later




Oh noooo...now you make me want to get a fourth Maise! Hahaha possibly a fifth one toooo! Clock tower and the light pink &#128522;&#128522;

Yes pls post pics, can't wait! 

x


----------



## Pinkalicious

Lurvebags said:


> Oh noooo...now you make me want to get a fourth Maise! Hahaha possibly a fifth one toooo! Clock tower and the light pink &#128522;&#128522;
> 
> Yes pls post pics, can't wait!
> 
> x



Haha! I agree, I already want another one. This bag is so functional, especially in different colors.

OMG did you see the new colors?!
http://www.katespade.com/cedar-street-maise/PXRU4471,en_US,pd.html?pid=PXRU4471

Rosy dawn looks really nice, I wonder how different it is from ballet slippers. Emperor blue is also stunning!


----------



## Lurvebags

Pinkalicious said:


> Haha! I agree, I already want another one. This bag is so functional, especially in different colors.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG did you see the new colors?!
> 
> http://www.katespade.com/cedar-street-maise/PXRU4471,en_US,pd.html?pid=PXRU4471
> 
> 
> 
> Rosy dawn looks really nice, I wonder how different it is from ballet slippers. Emperor blue is also stunning!




Omg you are such a bad influence hahaha now I want to buy all the colours waaaaahhh 

I love love love the blue too! 

Eeeeekk keep me posted if you decide to buy another one hahaha it might just push me over the edge....


----------



## Pinkalicious

I honestly love this clock tower color so much!! I can't wait to wear it out.





I'm just wondering what you guys think -- is it too similar to the Michael Kors Selma?


----------



## Lurvebags

Pinkalicious said:


> I honestly love this clock tower color so much!! I can't wait to wear it out.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering what you guys think -- is it too similar to the Michael Kors Selma?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696532




Not at all! Love love your bag collection &#128522; 

Clock tower is very classy. Should have gone neutral instead of buying my purple one.


----------



## pringirl

Lurvebags said:


> Not at all! Love love your bag collection &#128522;
> 
> Clock tower is very classy. Should have gone neutral instead of buying my purple one.



Do u mind sharing a pic of your purple maise?


----------



## Lurvebags

pringirl said:


> Do u mind sharing a pic of your purple maise?




I'd love to &#128522;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> I honestly love this clock tower color so much!! I can't wait to wear it out.
> 
> View attachment 2696534
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering what you guys think -- is it too similar to the Michael Kors Selma?
> 
> View attachment 2696532


I don't think it is too similar. The edges are rounded. Cute bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lurvebags said:


> I'd love to &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697293


LOVE this color! So pretty!


----------



## pringirl

Lurvebags said:


> I'd love to &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697293



Simply beautiful!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Lurvebags said:


> I'd love to &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697293



I looove it!!!


----------



## Lurvebags

BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE this color! So pretty!







pringirl said:


> Simply beautiful!







Pinkalicious said:


> I looove it!!!




Thank you! I haven't taken it out in awhile, forgotten how nice it is. 

Thanks for asking for the picture, it forced me to review my bags and take out ones I haven't used &#128522;


----------



## Pinkalicious

Lurvebags said:


> Thank you! I haven't taken it out in awhile, forgotten how nice it is.
> 
> Thanks for asking for the picture, it forced me to review my bags and take out ones I haven't used &#128522;



I would love to see pictures of your other Maises  I can't get enough of this bag! Do you normally wear it crossbody?


----------



## Pinkalicious

Posted this in another thread, but posting it here too since this thread needs more pics of the Maise!


----------



## Lurvebags

Pinkalicious said:


> I would love to see pictures of your other Maises  I can't get enough of this bag! Do you normally wear it crossbody?




Ok I'll get them all out today and post a pic haha I wear them both ways, I  keep the strap on even when using it as a top handle. In case I change my mind &#128522; 

What about you?


----------



## Lurvebags

Pinkalicious said:


> Posted this in another thread, but posting it here too since this thread needs more pics of the Maise!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2699562




Love love love!! Soooo classy! I want!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Lurvebags said:


> Ok I'll get them all out today and post a pic haha I wear them both ways, I  keep the strap on even when using it as a top handle. In case I change my mind &#128522;
> 
> What about you?



Same here! I love to switch it up. I like wearing it on the long strap on the shoulder, but it's also very convenient to switch it to crossbody too or top handle. I haven't even been able to wear my other new bag because I love this one so much. 

Can't wait to see your Maise collection!


----------



## nichols5991

Lurvebags said:


> I'd love to &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697293



I must have missed this color.  It's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Lurvebags

Pinkalicious said:


> Same here! I love to switch it up. I like wearing it on the long strap on the shoulder, but it's also very convenient to switch it to crossbody too or top handle. I haven't even been able to wear my other new bag because I love this one so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your Maise collection!




Haha great minds think alike! Have you had any issues with colour transfer? I live in my jeans so I'm concerned about colour transfer. 

I'm obsessing over this clock tower colour, it's so classy....but I think four same bags in different colours is over the top....is it? Hahaha


----------



## Lurvebags

nichols5991 said:


> I must have missed this color.  It's absolutely beautiful!




Thank you  I've pulled it out and using it a lot more since this thread


----------



## missmoimoi

Pinkalicious said:


> I honestly love this clock tower color so much!! I can't wait to wear it out.
> 
> View attachment 2696534
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering what you guys think -- is it too similar to the Michael Kors Selma?
> 
> View attachment 2696532



Not at all - they are shaped differently.  Love your classic collection.
I must say, I would really like the get the rosy floral version just for fun!


----------



## Lurvebags

Maise family &#128522; plus another one (purple) that didn't make it in this family picture haha


----------



## Pinkalicious

Lurvebags said:


> Haha great minds think alike! Have you had any issues with colour transfer? I live in my jeans so I'm concerned about colour transfer.
> 
> I'm obsessing over this clock tower colour, it's so classy....but I think four same bags in different colours is over the top....is it? Hahaha



I've been super careful w/ color transfer. I don't think I've worn this baby with dark jeans or black jeans yet! I've been wearing her with light colors 

And hey -- when a bag style works, or any style (even clothes) I always get multiples hehehe


----------



## Pinkalicious

Lurvebags said:


> Maise family &#128522; plus another one (purple) that didn't make it in this family picture haha



Lovely family pic! I think it's missing another color -- clock tower or ballet slippers or that new rosy color! Oh you have the black and white one with the leather - LOVE that one! That doesn't count as being the exact same because it has different leather


----------



## melissatrv

Here is mine I bought last summer


----------



## pringirl

Pinkalicious said:


> Posted this in another thread, but posting it here too since this thread needs more pics of the Maise!
> 
> View attachment 2699562



Definitely my next bag!


----------



## blackstar

Lurvebags said:


> View attachment 2702149
> 
> 
> Maise family &#128522; plus another one (purple) that didn't make it in this family picture haha



Those are gorgeous, elegant colours -  very good-looking family! 

How much can you fit in there? I was looking at the perforated Maisies on sale but keep hesitating because I tend to carry a lot of stuff sometimes


----------



## Lurvebags

blackstar said:


> Those are gorgeous, elegant colours -  very good-looking family!
> 
> 
> 
> How much can you fit in there? I was looking at the perforated Maisies on sale but keep hesitating because I tend to carry a lot of stuff sometimes




Thank you &#128522; 

Personally I think you can fit quite a bit, however it's not the sort of bag that you would want to 'stuff'. Because it's quite structured. 

What stuff would you carry in it? &#128522;


----------



## blackstar

Lurvebags said:


> Thank you &#128522;
> 
> Personally I think you can fit quite a bit, however it's not the sort of bag that you would want to 'stuff'. Because it's quite structured.
> 
> What stuff would you carry in it? &#128522;



Mainly my wallet, iPhone, makeup bag, another small pouch for mints etc, a wristlet where i keep my iPod and earphones, umbrella, water bottle, card case. Oh no after saying all of that I think I will destroy that beautiful Maisie should I purchase one


----------



## Lurvebags

blackstar said:


> Mainly my wallet, iPhone, makeup bag, another small pouch for mints etc, a wristlet where i keep my iPod and earphones, umbrella, water bottle, card case. Oh no after saying all of that I think I will destroy that beautiful Maisie should I purchase one




Hahahaha yeah this bag might be a bit small for all your stuff &#128522; 

You'd fit it all in but it would be a tight squeeze and you probably wouldn't be able to close it haha

Beautiful bag though... &#128521;


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Does anyone have this bag in the emperor blue or green snap pea?Leaning more towards the blue. Was wondering how bright this blue is .One site it looked navy. Was hoping it was more cobalt. Also, I saw someone who I thought was wearing this style bag, but she had the short handles over her shoulder! Do the short handles fit over your shoulder? TIA


----------



## playwright

How does the bag hold up over time? Do the handles droop at all, and does the bag maintain its structure?

I am thinking about getting one and was wondering whether the quality matches the price. I'm more familiar with Michael Kors bags, so comparisons in terms of durability would be helpful!


----------



## rhunter99

i'm thinking of getting a CSM to give for Christmas. I have a 25% off code to use - is that the best discount I can get, or does this style go cheaper?


----------



## pringirl

rhunter99 said:


> i'm thinking of getting a CSM to give for Christmas. I have a 25% off code to use - is that the best discount I can get, or does this style go cheaper?



CSM is currently in the sales category at $208 (not many colors left I think). U can get extra 15% by signing up for their email alert.


----------



## rhunter99

^That's a good point, however I'm after the CMS in Celeste Blue which is under their new arrivals category.

I suppose that answers the question - use the 25% to grab that colourway, or gamble and wait to see if it moves into the sale section (which appears to be 30% off). I don't think I can stack the email code and my 25% off code.


----------



## zestylemons

Hi, I was wondering if the Maise bag will ever come back in grey... I have tried to search for it in grey EVERYWHERE but with no success  

Also, I'm really struggling with deciding what to get with my 25% discount as well


----------



## okdubu

hi everyone! i think i'm set on purchasing this bag some time this holiday season. does anyone know where i can find user pics of this bag in colors like ballet slipper and rosy dawn?


----------



## yiuoooo

zestylemons said:


> Hi, I was wondering if the Maise bag will ever come back in grey... I have tried to search for it in grey EVERYWHERE but with no success
> 
> Also, I'm really struggling with deciding what to get with my 25% discount as well



Hello. If there is a 25% promotion code available online? I can only use the 15% off code...


----------



## LVforMe

Got a CSM yesterday at Bloomingdales for $160 with a matching Stacey wallet for $47!!!!!  I am so excited! They were both on sale and I had a $50 off coupon.  Color is vivid snapdragon! Been watching these both for a good sale for a while now.


----------



## mar4712

okdubu said:


> hi everyone! i think i'm set on purchasing this bag some time this holiday season. does anyone know where i can find user pics of this bag in colors like ballet slipper and rosy dawn?






	

		
			
		

		
	
 here is a photo of mine....sorry the lighting is not the best. Did you end up buying it?


----------



## mar4712

okdubu said:


> hi everyone! i think i'm set on purchasing this bag some time this holiday season. does anyone know where i can find user pics of this bag in colors like ballet slipper and rosy dawn?




Please ignore my previous reply...I think my iPad camera is not so good. Here is a better photo taken 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
with my phone and it is more true to color. Cedar Street Maise in Rosy Dawn


----------



## okdubu

thanks for the pictures!

looks like i would prefer ballet slipper  now if only i can find a great deal!


----------



## Hoya94

Dynasty Red Cedar Street Maise!


----------



## mar4712

Hoya94 said:


> Dynasty Red Cedar Street Maise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830599




What a beautiful color! I am obsessed with this handbag. I got it in 3 colors lol. Somebody stop me!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Clocktower, rosy dawn, and Celeste blue


----------



## Hoya94

mar4712 said:


> What a beautiful color! I am obsessed with this handbag. I got it in 3 colors lol. Somebody stop me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830996
> View attachment 2830999
> 
> Clocktower, rosy dawn, and Celeste blue




Me too!  This is my 2nd.  I have it in the leopard print from last year.  I love all of yours, especially the clock tower and rosy dawn.  Have you had to take any special care of them because they are lighter colors?


----------



## mar4712

Hoya94 said:


> Me too!  This is my 2nd.  I have it in the leopard print from last year.  I love all of yours, especially the clock tower and rosy dawn.  Have you had to take any special care of them because they are lighter colors?




Not really. But I also haven't used them with new jeans or anything like that. I am extremely careful with all my handbags, and take care not to scuff them etc. And always store them in their dust bags when not in use. So I haven't had any issues with these. I want to get a bright color like yours next hehe.


----------



## Hoya94

I'm a red fanatic!  Lol!  I actually wanted the emperor blue but they no longer had it.  That was a gorgeous color!  What bright color is calling you?


----------



## mar4712

My Kate spade family! I went a liiitle crazy on Black Friday


----------



## Hoya94

mar4712 said:


> My Kate spade family! I went a liiitle crazy on Black Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831934
> View attachment 2831935
> View attachment 2831936




You and I are wallet twins.  I have the same wallet you have in royal blue in red.  I love red!  Lol!


----------



## mar4712

Hoya94 said:


> You and I are wallet twins.  I have the same wallet you have in royal blue in red.  I love red!  Lol!




Like I said, it seems we have similar tastes haha. Yeah I'm starting to get into red


----------



## Hoya94

mar4712 said:


> Like I said, it seems we have similar tastes haha. Yeah I'm starting to get into red




You know what they say: "Great minds think alike".  &#128521;

My mom always wore a red purse when she wasn't wearing her LV's or Dior.  She passed away from a heart attack 6 years ago.  So red has a double meaning for me.


----------



## mar4712

Hoya94 said:


> You know what they say: "Great minds think alike".  &#128521;
> 
> My mom always wore a red purse when she wasn't wearing her LV's or Dior.  She passed away from a heart attack 6 years ago.  So red has a double meaning for me.




Aww. Sorry for your loss. Yeah I suppose that's a good way to keep a part of her with you through the color


----------



## Hoya94

mar4712 said:


> Aww. Sorry for your loss. Yeah I suppose that's a good way to keep a part of her with you through the color




Thanks Mar!  She would have loved this website and talking about purses.  She started my purse obsession. Lol!


----------



## Cloverberry

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I recently purchased the cedar street maise in cabaret pink! I love the colour!


----------



## mar4712

Cloverberry said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum. I recently purchased the cedar street maise in cabaret pink! I love the colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832831




It's beautiful, thanks for sharing, and welcome!


----------



## Hoya94

Cloverberry said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum. I recently purchased the cedar street maise in cabaret pink! I love the colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832831




Welcome to the boards and congratulations on your new Maise.  She is gorgeous! Enjoy! &#128521;


----------



## rhunter99

Cloverberry said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum. I recently purchased the cedar street maise in cabaret pink! I love the colour!



beautiful! congrats.


----------



## knightal

I was wondering if anyone of you wears it crossbody?  Do the handles get in the way because they don't fold down?


----------



## Hoya94

knightal said:


> I was wondering if anyone of you wears it crossbody?  Do the handles get in the way because they don't fold down?




I wear it crossbody and the handles have never been an issue.


----------



## Hoya94

Hey gals!  I'm going on a day trip to NYC the day after Christmas to see the Radio City Christmas Spectacular and I was wondering if you think the Dynasty Red Maise would be a good choice to take along or should I use a larger bag?  Thanks in advance for your recommendations.

Hoya


----------



## MiaBorsa

I just ordered the leopard Maise from Bloomie's sale; now I'm wondering if the bag will be too small.  KS website says the bag is 10.5" wide x 9" tall and 5" wide, but Bloomies says it's 12" wide.   :what??:    Can someone measure their Maise and tell me how wide she really is?   And does anyone have the leopard print?       Thanks.


----------



## mar4712

MiaBorsa said:


> I just ordered the leopard Maise from Bloomie's sale; now I'm wondering if the bag will be too small.  KS website says the bag is 10.5" wide x 9" tall and 5" wide, but Bloomies says it's 12" wide.   :what??:    Can someone measure their Maise and tell me how wide she really is?   And does anyone have the leopard print?       Thanks.




Hi, just measured mine and I actually got a bit over 11 inches at the widest point, 9 inches high, and 5 inches deep. Sorry to confuse and I hope this helps.


----------



## MiaBorsa

mar4712 said:


> Hi, just measured mine and I actually got a bit over 11 inches at the widest point, 9 inches high, and 5 inches deep. Sorry to confuse and I hope this helps.



Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## Cloverberry

mar4712 said:


> Hi, just measured mine and I actually got a bit over 11 inches at the widest point, 9 inches high, and 5 inches deep. Sorry to confuse and I hope this helps.




I got the exact same measurements.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks!   It sounds like a fairly small bag; I hope it's not too small for me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, my Maise finally arrived and she's boxed up to return.  As I feared, she's too small and I find the top to be difficult to get in and out of.  I love the leopard print, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

knightal said:


> I was wondering if anyone of you wears it crossbody?  Do the handles get in the way because they don't fold down?



I have to say that yes, the handles bug me.  I really don't like it when handles don't fold down when using the long strap...but that's just me.


----------



## mar4712

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, my Maise finally arrived and she's boxed up to return.  As I feared, she's too small and I find the top to be difficult to get in and out of.  I love the leopard print, though.




Oh no! That's really too bad. That's a very pretty Maise, but I agree with you about the size....I haven't used mine at all actually because it's too small and the top opening is a bit small. Did you get yours on sale?


----------



## MiaBorsa

mar4712 said:


> Oh no! That's really too bad. That's a very pretty Maise, but I agree with you about the size....I haven't used mine at all actually because it's too small and the top opening is a bit small. Did you get yours on sale?



Yes, it was $145 at Bloomingdales.  I hate to send it back, but it's just too small.


----------



## mar4712

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, it was $145 at Bloomingdales.  I hate to send it back, but it's just too small.




I hear you. There's no sense in keeping it if it won't work for you.


----------



## Lurvebags

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, it was $145 at Bloomingdales.  I hate to send it back, but it's just too small.




Wow that's a bargain!


----------



## zestylemons

I have the Maise in black and I have to say it is my favourite bag! It is so large on the inside and the handles are perfect for me. It is also really durable, so perfect for me getting bumped in to on the bus! 
The quality is impeccable.


----------



## Hoya94

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, my Maise finally arrived and she's boxed up to return.  As I feared, she's too small and I find the top to be difficult to get in and out of.  I love the leopard print, though.




I have last year's version of this bag and I love it.  But it is smaller than the Audrey, which I know you have (I have that one too!) &#9786; it's a matter of downsizing if you decide to keep, and sometimes it's not a bad thing.  I like having the option to travel lighter when I use my Maise.  And the animal print is fabulous with everything.  Good luck on whatever you decide! Let us know what you do.  :;


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hoya94 said:


> I have last year's version of this bag and I love it.  But it is smaller than the Audrey, which I know you have (I have that one too!) &#9786; it's a matter of downsizing if you decide to keep, and sometimes it's not a bad thing.  I like having the option to travel lighter when I use my Maise.  And the animal print is fabulous with everything.  Good luck on whatever you decide! Let us know what you do.  :;



I've already shipped her back.  She was beautiful but didn't work for me.  I found her too small, and the small zipper opening difficult to get into.


----------



## Hoya94

MiaBorsa said:


> I've already shipped her back.  She was beautiful but didn't work for me.  I found her too small, and the small zipper opening difficult to get into.




I hope you find another good deal that you'll love soon! Show us when you do.  Any prospects on the horizon? &#9786;


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hoya94 said:


> I hope you find another good deal that you'll love soon! Show us when you do.  Any prospects on the horizon? &#9786;



Not really.  I'm keeping an eye on sales, though.


----------



## kalodie1

Celest blue color is marked down to $178 at the NYC flagship...and they ship everywhere in the USA.  Also had the Monday and Large Monday marked down. I use a personal shopper there but not sure if I can post the contact info. Please PM me if you would like the info.


----------



## sportery

Hi guys I'm new to purse forum, I intend to purchase this cedar street maise in clock tower, but I'm really not sure how to lookout for signs of authenticity. Seeing that there are many cedar street maise lovers here, is it possible to help me check the links out in my post below? Thank you in advance for any help rendered, and if I offended anyone by posting an inappropriate post here, I apologise for that, thank you once again!

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28012813&postcount=4503


----------



## mar4712

sportery said:


> Hi guys I'm new to purse forum, I intend to purchase this cedar street maise in clock tower, but I'm really not sure how to lookout for signs of authenticity. Seeing that there are many cedar street maise lovers here, is it possible to help me check the links out in my post below? Thank you in advance for any help rendered, and if I offended anyone by posting an inappropriate post here, I apologise for that, thank you once again!
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28012813&postcount=4503




It looks authentic to me. I owned this exact bag and I sold it and bought it in a different color. There are no red flags raised to me by looking at these photos.


----------



## sportery

mar4712 said:


> It looks authentic to me. I owned this exact bag and I sold it and bought it in a different color. There are no red flags raised to me by looking at these photos.


Thank you for your advice!


----------



## sportery

sportery said:


> Hi guys I'm new to purse forum, I intend to purchase this cedar street maise in clock tower, but I'm really not sure how to lookout for signs of authenticity. Seeing that there are many cedar street maise lovers here, is it possible to help me check the links out in my post below? Thank you in advance for any help rendered, and if I offended anyone by posting an inappropriate post here, I apologise for that, thank you once again!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28012813&postcount=4503



Hi guys sorry for posting this again but someone told me the links are invalid, so i uploaded the images up instead, feel free to view them in the 4 links below, once again thank you for any help rendered to me, i really appreciate it! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28015675&postcount=4506
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28015680&postcount=4507
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28015685&postcount=4508
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28015689&postcount=4509


----------



## meowmix318

I just purchased a Cedar Street Maise bag this past week (My first Kate Spade Bag) in light blue. The sales associated told me that this color is discontinued now  but I got it at steal of $156 (prior to tax)


----------



## mar4712

meowmix318 said:


> I just purchased a Cedar Street Maise bag this past week (My first Kate Spade Bag) in light blue. The sales associated told me that this color is discontinued now  but I got it at steal of $156 (prior to tax)




Great find! And good choice for your first KS  do you know the color name of your bag? Can you post photos?


----------



## meowmix318

mar4712 said:


> Great find! And good choice for your first KS  do you know the color name of your bag? Can you post photos?


http://www.katespade.com/cedar-street-monday/PWRU3541-4,en_US,pd.html

I couldn't find the exact purse anymore, but it is the color of this purse.


----------



## photogirl2

I recently purchased my first Kate Spade handbag, the Cedar Street Maise.
I got it in the pebble/warm putty color and it is so beautiful. My husband helped me decide on the color and I couldn't be happier.
It's surprisingly roomy and just beautiful.


----------



## hellotea

I just ordered my Mulled Wine Maise. I don't know why I waited so long to get it. It's so perfect. Now all I need is one of those mini replica key fobs.


----------



## crystalsweet

just ordered the cedar street maise in mint mojito (the 199 deal) 
how could i pass this up? waiting for it to arrive. anyone own this colour

i am now up to three kate spades


----------



## crystalsweet

crystalsweet said:


> just ordered the cedar street maise in mint mojito (the 199 deal)
> how could i pass this up? waiting for it to arrive. anyone own this colour
> 
> i am now up to three kate spades



this baby is now here!


----------



## kiteswithwishes

I love my Kate Spade Cedar Street Maise. Fell in love with it the moment I saw it in the store. I love the Saffiano leather, especially since I'm pretty rough on my handbags. The Saffiano leather really gives the bag structure while still being lightweight. Mine is in purple. Got it about a year ago when the main options were purple, red, and black. It was reasonably priced so I was really itching to walk out of the store with two (there was a pretty good sale going on too). Salesman talked me into the purple and I still get comments on it . I wish I knew where to get good Saffiano leather though. I'm a handbag designer and maker myself, but am having such a hard time finding Saffiano leather. If anyone has any ideas, I'd love to hear about it!


----------



## MareSerenitatus

My new bag in offshore. It came a few days ago


----------



## Jnly

Does anyone have pictures of the cedar maise in fresh air? My store doesn't have it in stock yet!


----------



## Daffodileifa

Hii, just bought my first cedar street maise 

A bit worry about some things though, like different model code and hardware. 
Anyway, can anyone with a lot of maise help me authenticate this? I really love it but afraid I bought a fake one 

Here some photo :

http://s4.postimg.org/wui6etw9p/DSC_0918.jpg

http://s17.postimg.org/wrc4mrktr/DSC_0917.jpg

http://s2.postimg.org/yuy3s7fbd/DSC_0920.jpg

http://s18.postimg.org/jqsnvhxfd/DSC_0922.jpg

http://s18.postimg.org/6b5n61oxl/DSC_0923.jpg

http://s18.postimg.org/shzoprgqh/DSC_0924.jpg

This is the different model code:
http://s12.postimg.org/u9b8yct25/DSC_0926.jpg

This is the different hardware:
http://s12.postimg.org/fdndfg07x/DSC_0928.jpg

The seller said that this bag is taken directly from factory so there might be some difference. Other than those two major difference, the bag look fine to me. 

Thank you for your help 

Anyway, did someone here have the cedar street maise in robin's egg? Really love the color but in google search there are two shades of it and I am a bit confused which one is the right color. If someone have it, can you please share a picture? Thank you


----------



## ILBagLady

I have 1 grove court maise (surprise sales for the win!!) and 1 cedar street maise. I love them both equally but I have to say that the Saffiano leather on the cedar seems to have held its shape better than the pebbled on the grove. Both bags are gorgeous, though, and I get a ton of use out of them!

(First post. Hi!!)


----------



## melissatrv

crystalsweet said:


> this baby is now here!




I have a Dusty Mint Sloane from KS and the color is TDF, very similar to yours, congrats


----------



## crystalsweet

melissatrv said:


> I have a Dusty Mint Sloane from KS and the color is TDF, very similar to yours, congrats


the dusty mint sloane is beautiful! almost bought it some time ago. thank you


----------



## Pinkalicious

Daffodileifa said:


> Hii, just bought my first cedar street maise
> 
> A bit worry about some things though, like different model code and hardware.
> Anyway, can anyone with a lot of maise help me authenticate this? I really love it but afraid I bought a fake one
> 
> Here some photo :
> 
> http://s4.postimg.org/wui6etw9p/DSC_0918.jpg
> 
> http://s17.postimg.org/wrc4mrktr/DSC_0917.jpg
> 
> http://s2.postimg.org/yuy3s7fbd/DSC_0920.jpg
> 
> http://s18.postimg.org/jqsnvhxfd/DSC_0922.jpg
> 
> http://s18.postimg.org/6b5n61oxl/DSC_0923.jpg
> 
> http://s18.postimg.org/shzoprgqh/DSC_0924.jpg
> 
> This is the different model code:
> http://s12.postimg.org/u9b8yct25/DSC_0926.jpg
> 
> This is the different hardware:
> http://s12.postimg.org/fdndfg07x/DSC_0928.jpg
> 
> The seller said that this bag is taken directly from factory so there might be some difference. Other than those two major difference, the bag look fine to me.
> 
> Thank you for your help
> 
> Anyway, did someone here have the cedar street maise in robin's egg? Really love the color but in google search there are two shades of it and I am a bit confused which one is the right color. If someone have it, can you please share a picture? Thank you



Have you put these pics in the authenticate this thread? I think they would be able to help you there. I just sold my maise in clock tower because it was a bit small for me and I have a few bags in that color family, but your bag looks very similar to what I had. I'm not an expert though - hope you can get some help!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## CassieH

I really like the light pastel colors like Clock Tower, rosy dawn, and the light blues!


And the intense mulled wine color is also really pretty


----------



## gorchess

Anyone have the Maise in sweetheart pink or mountbatten? Thinking of purchasing either since they are heavily discounted on the site


----------



## cafeconleche

gorchess said:


> Anyone have the Maise in sweetheart pink or mountbatten? Thinking of purchasing either since they are heavily discounted on the site



I bought the Maise in sweetheart pink, and in the discount price I would totally recommend it. I bought it during the friends and family sale. I like the structure of it and the size. It's roomy but not too big, and I got used to the handles that stay up. I feel like the pink is perfect because it isn't neon bright.

I posted a better picture here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/kate-spade/show-us-your-kate-spade-bags-726279-116.html


----------



## j4joanne

Daffodileifa said:


> Hii, just bought my first cedar street maise
> 
> A bit worry about some things though, like different model code and hardware.
> Anyway, can anyone with a lot of maise help me authenticate this? I really love it but afraid I bought a fake one
> 
> Here some photo :
> 
> http://s4.postimg.org/wui6etw9p/DSC_0918.jpg
> 
> http://s17.postimg.org/wrc4mrktr/DSC_0917.jpg
> 
> http://s2.postimg.org/yuy3s7fbd/DSC_0920.jpg
> 
> http://s18.postimg.org/jqsnvhxfd/DSC_0922.jpg
> 
> http://s18.postimg.org/6b5n61oxl/DSC_0923.jpg
> 
> http://s18.postimg.org/shzoprgqh/DSC_0924.jpg
> 
> This is the different model code:
> http://s12.postimg.org/u9b8yct25/DSC_0926.jpg
> 
> This is the different hardware:
> http://s12.postimg.org/fdndfg07x/DSC_0928.jpg
> 
> The seller said that this bag is taken directly from factory so there might be some difference. Other than those two major difference, the bag look fine to me.
> 
> Thank you for your help
> 
> Anyway, did someone here have the cedar street maise in robin's egg? Really love the color but in google search there are two shades of it and I am a bit confused which one is the right color. If someone have it, can you please share a picture? Thank you


Hi there,

Not sure if you've already had this bag authenticated at the other thread by the experts but I just wanted to let you know that I'm pretty sure, unfortunately, your bag is not authentic  I'm no expert at authenticating but I do own 2 Cedar Street Maise bags currently.

The biggest red flag is the mismatched product code. The inner code tag should always be the actual product's code on their website. Furthermore, Kate Spade product codes that begin with "W" on handbags indicates that the bag was produced for sale at outlet locations only, where as handbags for the full-price stores all have codes that begin with "P". The Cedar Street Maise (CSM) is a full-priced store design and should have a code beginning with "P". Lastly, the product code tag on a CSM should be found inside the inner zipper lining, not in the main compartment with the Kate Spade tag.

The hardware should not be different, as far as I know Kate Spade has not changed it on the CSM ever (I could be wrong). My two CSM currently are about 2 seasons apart and both have the same gold circle ring design on the end of the strap.

I really hope you are able to get your money back!! There are such horrible sellers out there that will lie with their eyes open. I recently bought a fake Glitter Bug Lacey Wallet (2013 exterior design, 2014 interior + incorrect product code on tag) off of eBay, and had to return it.


----------



## heykariann

Anyone own a cedar street maise shoulder  bag? I just want to see how big it is compared to the regular maise. Sorry if I've overlooked a post or comment on this...please link it for me. Thanks!


----------



## Larlaannelo

do the handles fold down with your kate spade cedar street maise?


----------



## ILBagLady

Larlaannelo said:


> do the handles fold down with your kate spade cedar street maise?



Nope. That's the only thing I don't like about it. My grove court maise handles fold down, which makes it easier to wear crossbody. I almost never wear my cedar street crossbody because the stand up handles make it awkward.


----------



## sandee19

here's mine


----------



## Iamminda

Hi!  I recently bought the Maise bag in rose jade.  Does anyone know if it is quite different from rosy dawn (which is sold out)?   I actually thought I bought the rosy dawn since the SA said yes when I asked if it was rosy dawn.  But then later, I saw the tag which said rose jade.  Thx.


----------



## jmjm20122012

I usually like a bigger bag than the Maise but I am considering it. Do you guys get a lot to fit in yours? How is it holding up? Thanks!


----------



## gpH316

Iamminda said:


> Hi!  I recently bought the Maise bag in rose jade.  Does anyone know if it is quite different from rosy dawn (which is sold out)?   I actually thought I bought the rosy dawn since the SA said yes when I asked if it was rosy dawn.  But then later, I saw the tag which said rose jade.  Thx.


Hi, I own the rosy dawn shade and love it. It is a lovely pale pink. I saw the Maise in rose jade in a store this week and initially thought it was my bag. Rose jade is beautiful, too. I think it is a slightly more saturated color. Hope this helps!


----------



## Iamminda

gpH316 said:


> Hi, I own the rosy dawn shade and love it. It is a lovely pale pink. I saw the Maise in rose jade in a store this week and initially thought it was my bag. Rose jade is beautiful, too. I think it is a slightly more saturated color. Hope this helps!


Thank you for your reply --very helpful since I never saw rosy dawn in person.  It's funny I read somewhere that rosy dawn is a more saturated version of ballet slipper.  And now, rose jade is a saturated version of rosy dawn. Thanks again.


----------



## ILBagLady

jmjm20122012 said:


> I usually like a bigger bag than the Maise but I am considering it. Do you guys get a lot to fit in yours? How is it holding up? Thanks!



I love mine. They look small, but they hold a lot! I've used and abused my grove court maise and it still looks really good.


----------



## theresarosser

I just got my very first Kate Spade maise, and I lovee it. 
Got it in gingersnap.


----------



## zestylemons

I currently own it in black, but I'm hoping to purchase it in Cliff Grey soon. What does everyone else thing of this colour?


----------



## wndmom

Is there a list of CSM colors anywhere?  I just got a great tannish color bag from dillards for $104!  I love this bag and just curious what the color is.

NVM. I am pretty sure it is ginger snap.


----------



## zkhpurse

Pinkalicious said:


> Posted this in another thread, but posting it here too since this thread needs more pics of the Maise!
> 
> View attachment 2699562



REALLY A LOVELY NEUTRAL COLOUR. Does it get dirty/ colour transfer easily so far? Could you also please include photos of how you style this bag with outfits?


----------



## zkhpurse

Anyone has the groove court maise, the cedar street maise and the rachelle bag? I would love to see the differences...


----------



## ameliat

zestylemons said:


> I currently own it in black, but I'm hoping to purchase it in Cliff Grey soon. What does everyone else thing of this colour?


I have been debating getting this bag in black or cliff grey!! Do you have any advice?

I LOVE the grey, it looks really stylish, especially with black clothing. I know the black bag is just beautiful in how classic it looks and it would go with everything but I can't help feeling like I should opt for the grey for something a little more interesting?


----------



## CoffeeKiss

ameliat said:


> I have been debating getting this bag in black or cliff grey!! Do you have any advice?
> 
> I LOVE the grey, it looks really stylish, especially with black clothing. I know the black bag is just beautiful in how classic it looks and it would go with everything but I can't help feeling like I should opt for the grey for something a little more interesting?



I just received one in cliff grey. It is super freaking gorgeous. 

It's a warm grey, almost like a greige. Such an amazing neutral!

PLUS, it's on super-duper sale right now. $208, plus 25% off with their sale code.

(I'm an enabler!)


----------



## mteat2987

ameliat said:


> I have been debating getting this bag in black or cliff grey!! Do you have any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the grey, it looks really stylish, especially with black clothing. I know the black bag is just beautiful in how classic it looks and it would go with everything but I can't help feeling like I should opt for the grey for something a little more interesting?




I have this bag in cliff grey and it is beautiful! A wonderful alternative to black.


----------



## ameliat

CoffeeKiss said:


> I just received one in cliff grey. It is super freaking gorgeous.
> 
> It's a warm grey, almost like a greige. Such an amazing neutral!
> 
> PLUS, it's on super-duper sale right now. $208, plus 25% off with their sale code.
> 
> (I'm an enabler!)





mteat2987 said:


> I have this bag in cliff grey and it is beautiful! A wonderful alternative to black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153097



Ahhhh you've both done it for me haha, it is absolutely STUNNING!!! Thanks so much for the photo 

CoffeeKiss - what is this amazing sale you're talking about??? Unfortunately I live in Australia, but the online shop ships to us, is the sale online?


----------



## CoffeeKiss

ameliat said:


> Ahhhh you've both done it for me haha, it is absolutely STUNNING!!! Thanks so much for the photo
> 
> CoffeeKiss - what is this amazing sale you're talking about??? Unfortunately I live in Australia, but the online shop ships to us, is the sale online?



On Kate Spade's website, yes. The sale section!


----------



## ameliat

CoffeeKiss said:


> On Kate Spade's website, yes. The sale section!


I am quite amazed the grey would even be on sale! It is so gorgeous! Bought for $156!!! Such a lucky first Kate Spade purchase


----------



## roshe

ameliat said:


> I am quite amazed the grey would even be on sale! It is so gorgeous! Bought for $156!!! Such a lucky first Kate Spade purchase




What a good deal. I really wanted a Cedar Street Maise and it's so tempting to get one when it's on sale but I recently went on a LV shopping spree so I cannot buy any more bags until my birthday!


----------



## ameliat

roshe said:


> What a good deal. I really wanted a Cedar Street Maise and it's so tempting to get one when it's on sale but I recently went on a LV shopping spree so I cannot buy any more bags until my birthday!


It's also rare that such a beautiful colour is on sale!! (Sorry, I'm really trying not to be an enabler haha). Maybe it'll still be there around your birthday  I'm sure other cedar street maise colours will go on sale eventually if you're patient x

Is it bad I've already got my (wishful) eye on my next bag purchase?? Arghhhh


----------



## ILBagLady

zkhpurse said:


> Anyone has the groove court maise, the cedar street maise and the rachelle bag? I would love to see the differences...



I don't have the rachelle, but as mentioned upthread, I do have a grove court maise and a cedar street maise. They are just about equal in size/shape (I think the grove court is a tiny bit bigger but that could be because I've used it more). The main differences are in the leather and the handles. The grove court leather is pebbled, while cedar street has the saffiano leather. The top handles on the grove court are thicker, and fold down so that the bag can be carried cross-body. The cedar street handles do not do this. 

The grove court was my first Kate Spade so I'm very partial to it but I also love my cedar street! I actually think the cedar street has held its structure a little better but that could just be me.


----------



## inch37

mteat2987 said:


> I have this bag in cliff grey and it is beautiful! A wonderful alternative to black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153097



Your pic sold me thanks


----------



## aleisha89

Hi!

I am trying to choose between the maise in clocktower or black for an everyday/staple bag and I'm finding it so hard to decide! I'd love some opinions


----------



## AllieHoyah

aleisha89 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am trying to choose between the maise in clocktower or black for an everyday/staple bag and I'm finding it so hard to decide! I'd love some opinions


Do you have black handbags yet?  Black is always a classic. Clocktower looks prettier in person than in pictures!  What type of clothing do you wear?  I would say black is easier to take care of, and if you don't already have a black bag, then get it!  Clock tower looks more grey/nude/cream in person (it looks more off- white on the online images though!), and it would match anything and go all year round (can even use in winter and summer/spring!)  The only downside is that it could get dirty easily, so you have to be more careful than black!   

Let me know your final decisions!  (Currently I ordered clock tower and cliff grey, but the cliff grey that was on sale is back ordered-not sure if I will get it!  I am waiting for both to come then I will decide this month! )


----------



## inch37

Also rue la la has a sale going online now with lots of colors


----------



## aleisha89

AllieHoyah said:


> Do you have black handbags yet?  Black is always a classic. Clocktower looks prettier in person than in pictures!  What type of clothing do you wear?  I would say black is easier to take care of, and if you don't already have a black bag, then get it!  Clock tower looks more grey/nude/cream in person (it looks more off- white on the online images though!), and it would match anything and go all year round (can even use in winter and summer/spring!)  The only downside is that it could get dirty easily, so you have to be more careful than black!
> 
> Let me know your final decisions!  (Currently I ordered clock tower and cliff grey, but the cliff grey that was on sale is back ordered-not sure if I will get it!  I am waiting for both to come then I will decide this month! )


I don't have a black bag at the moment, which is why I originally planned on getting it in black. But then I saw Clock Tower and it's so pretty! I have a cream Bally bag (but it's a completely different type of bag), a pale green bag and a hot pink bag at the moment.

I mainly wear black, navy, white/cream dresses and some brighter colours and florals in summer/spring.

My mum says black, my sister says Clock Tower haha! Ideally I would get both, but it's $414 in Australia


----------



## AllieHoyah

aleisha89 said:


> I don't have a black bag at the moment, which is why I originally planned on getting it in black. But then I saw Clock Tower and it's so pretty! I have a cream Bally bag (but it's a completely different type of bag), a pale green bag and a hot pink bag at the moment.
> 
> I mainly wear black, navy, white/cream dresses and some brighter colours and florals in summer/spring.
> 
> My mum says black, my sister says Clock Tower haha! Ideally I would get both, but it's $414 in Australia


I think if you don't have a black bag yet (I didn't for a while either, but got a black bag recently elsewhere, different brand), then you should get a black bag!  This could be the moment! 

But you want to be in love with your purse too. Cream is definitely prettier to me to match with all your cute dresses and matches dark or light clothes (but careful with color transfer, I hear it is easy to stain).  For cream, it is hard to just throw your bag on the floor, etc, so have to be more careful!  I personally like the cream better, because it gives a sweeter vibe.  The black bag can be for work etc or everyday too, but cream gives  a softer, sweeter look.  (If that is the look you are going for!)  Don't worry, more black bags can be in your future!

Mom's will choose the darker color because it is a safer one.  Go with your heart!  Bags are expensive, but what I always try to tell myself is that which one will I use more.  The color /bag you use more will be worth the investment!


----------



## ameliat

aleisha89 said:


> I don't have a black bag at the moment, which is why I originally planned on getting it in black. But then I saw Clock Tower and it's so pretty! I have a cream Bally bag (but it's a completely different type of bag), a pale green bag and a hot pink bag at the moment.
> 
> I mainly wear black, navy, white/cream dresses and some brighter colours and florals in summer/spring.
> 
> My mum says black, my sister says Clock Tower haha! Ideally I would get both, but it's $414 in Australia


Definitely just get whatever colour you love! I live in Australia too and the pricing sucks 

When I got my bag (cliff grey) I was surprised that it seemed like a really hardy bag for an expensive bag - one of the main reasons I didn't want to get clocktower was that I was worried it would get dirty but the leather is just lovely and I don't think it would be a problem at all in that colour (although personally I didn't want to worry about my expensive everyday bag and putting it on the ground etc so decided against lighter colours! Even if it is irrational haha)


----------



## bagsncakes

aleisha89 said:


> I don't have a black bag at the moment, which is why I originally planned on getting it in black. But then I saw Clock Tower and it's so pretty! I have a cream Bally bag (but it's a completely different type of bag), a pale green bag and a hot pink bag at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> I mainly wear black, navy, white/cream dresses and some brighter colours and florals in summer/spring.
> 
> 
> 
> My mum says black, my sister says Clock Tower haha! Ideally I would get both, but it's $414 in Australia




I'm in Australia too. The prices here do suck. There's no update here so I thought I'd ask what color did u end up choosing. I recently bought mine from Bloomigndales in sweetheart pink, for $276 AUD. I also want to know how this bag holds up as I have seen a lot of complaints of ks bags, the threads coming loose etc. the first thing I have noticed is that the saffiano leather is much much more thin and flimsier than the one on MK bags. I don't know if this necessarily means less in quality.
would like to hear from those who have had this style for a while and have used it a lot.


----------



## BeachBagGal

bagsncakes said:


> I'm in Australia too. The prices here do suck. There's no update here so I thought I'd ask what color did u end up choosing. I recently bought mine from Bloomigndales in sweetheart pink, for $276 AUD. I also want to know how this bag holds up as I have seen a lot of complaints of ks bags, the threads coming loose etc. the first thing I have noticed is that the saffiano leather is much much more thin and flimsier than the one on MK bags. I don't know if this necessarily means less in quality.
> would like to hear from those who have had this style for a while and have used it a lot.
> View attachment 3261996



What a pretty pink!


----------



## bagsncakes

BeachBagGal said:


> What a pretty pink!




Thankyou, my sister asked me why I am not tired of that color yet. Haha. More than half my bags are almost this color.


----------



## aleisha89

bagsncakes said:


> I'm in Australia too. The prices here do suck. There's no update here so I thought I'd ask what color did u end up choosing. I recently bought mine from Bloomigndales in sweetheart pink, for $276 AUD. I also want to know how this bag holds up as I have seen a lot of complaints of ks bags, the threads coming loose etc. the first thing I have noticed is that the saffiano leather is much much more thin and flimsier than the one on MK bags. I don't know if this necessarily means less in quality.
> would like to hear from those who have had this style for a while and have used it a lot.
> View attachment 3261996


I ended up getting the black and I love it! It looks so classy and goes with everything  I've found the quality to be great so far, nothing coming loose or anything yet.

Love the pink! I have a bag that's the same colour and get SO many comments on it.


----------



## bagsncakes

aleisha89 said:


> I ended up getting the black and I love it! It looks so classy and goes with everything  I've found the quality to be great so far, nothing coming loose or anything yet.
> 
> Love the pink! I have a bag that's the same colour and get SO many comments on it.




Thankyou. Black definitely is classy. One can get tired of colors like pink, but not the black. I only have two black bags at the moment. I am pretty sure I will get tired of my pinks someday haha. B my medium Selma messenger in fuchsia get a lot of compliments, and then most of my outfits are neutral, so I like a pop of color. You have just helped me make my decision to keep it instead of selling it. I was worried about the quality.


----------



## meowmix318

bagsncakes said:


> I'm in Australia too. The prices here do suck. There's no update here so I thought I'd ask what color did u end up choosing. I recently bought mine from Bloomigndales in sweetheart pink, for $276 AUD. I also want to know how this bag holds up as I have seen a lot of complaints of ks bags, the threads coming loose etc. the first thing I have noticed is that the saffiano leather is much much more thin and flimsier than the one on MK bags. I don't know if this necessarily means less in quality.
> would like to hear from those who have had this style for a while and have used it a lot.
> View attachment 3261996



I have a cedar maise bag in baby blue (my spring bag) and have had it for almost 2 years now and think the quality is great. It is scratch resistant and hold it's shape well (but I still stuff it when its not in use) and is still in great shape. But I don't use it year round. I have too many bags and so this bag only gets used 2-3 months at a time.


----------



## bagsncakes

meowmix318 said:


> I have a cedar maise bag in baby blue (my spring bag) and have had it for almost 2 years now and think the quality is great. It is scratch resistant and hold it's shape well (but I still stuff it when its not in use) and is still in great shape. But I don't use it year round. I have too many bags and so this bag only gets used 2-3 months at a time.




Thankyou for the review. I will now happily be using my maise &#129303;


----------



## AllieHoyah

bagsncakes said:


> I'm in Australia too. The prices here do suck. There's no update here so I thought I'd ask what color did u end up choosing. I recently bought mine from Bloomigndales in sweetheart pink, for $276 AUD. I also want to know how this bag holds up as I have seen a lot of complaints of ks bags, the threads coming loose etc. the first thing I have noticed is that the saffiano leather is much much more thin and flimsier than the one on MK bags. I don't know if this necessarily means less in quality.
> would like to hear from those who have had this style for a while and have used it a lot.
> View attachment 3261996


When I debated between the clocktower (cream, beautiful in person) vs the Cliff grey, I ended up getting cliff grey and love it.  I got a lot of compliments on it.  I heard it is one of Kate Spade's best sellers!  However, if I don't stuff the bag with paper or socks or scarfs to keep the shape when storing it in the closet, the saffiano leather is like cardboard and made a dent.  I had to reshape it by stuffing the bag!


----------



## fantome14

I almost just bought one in hazy floral! But I don't have any Maisies yet so I figure I want something more versatile (I got the harmony cross body in the print instead). That said, the hazy floral colors complement my winter coats so the print should actually not be too crazy in my wardrobe.


----------



## charlietown

Nothing to share but I'm a Kate Spade newbie on the hunt for my first bag and I think it will be a Masie.  Major department stores are a couple hours away so I'm going to stalk them online and hope to touch/feel one when I head to the Big City next weekend.

Thank you all for sharing your pics!


----------



## harley.quinn

charlietown said:


> Nothing to share but I'm a Kate Spade newbie on the hunt for my first bag and I think it will be a Masie.  Major department stores are a couple hours away so I'm going to stalk them online and hope to touch/feel one when I head to the Big City next weekend.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing your pics!


Be careful. Once you get one, you'll be hooked. Not just to the Maise collection, but to Kate Spade! &#55357;&#56841;

Don't forget that KS has an online sale going on now, too. Extra 25% on sale, and there are some Maise bags selling for as low as $160 with the sale. It's until EOD tomorrow though. Just in case you can't wait till the weekend.


----------



## charlietown

harley.quinn said:


> Be careful. Once you get one, you'll be hooked. Not just to the Maise collection, but to Kate Spade! &#55357;&#56841;
> 
> Don't forget that KS has an online sale going on now, too. Extra 25% on sale, and there are some Maise bags selling for as low as $160 with the sale. It's until EOD tomorrow though. Just in case you can't wait till the weekend.


Thank you!  I want to touch and hold one before I buy although I saw the sale and am very tempted.  I originally came to this forum for research on Michael Kors bags but quickly realized how much more I like the Kate Spade.  I always thought the KS would be my secondary collection but quickly realized I just don't care for the Michael Kors new styles and colors.

Can't wait to shop for KS wallets, coin purses and charms too!


----------



## jonacamarce

waiting for my cedar street maise in clocktower! [emoji4]


----------



## jonacamarce

anyone here ordered online and shipping is in canada?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

crystalsweet said:


> this baby is now here!



How's it holding up?  I love the maise but the light colors worry me.  I am in love with mojito


----------



## Linds31289

I am really wanting to purchase a Maise cross body bag! Not the mini. Do you all love it? Also... how often does Kate Spade do the extra off sale?


----------



## Linds31289

charlietown said:


> Thank you!  I want to touch and hold one before I buy although I saw the sale and am very tempted.  I originally came to this forum for research on Michael Kors bags but quickly realized how much more I like the Kate Spade.  I always thought the KS would be my secondary collection but quickly realized I just don't care for the Michael Kors new styles and colors.
> 
> Can't wait to shop for KS wallets, coin purses and charms too!


Do you guys know how often they do these sales?


----------



## crystalsweet

She's been holding up great!  my only complaint is a little bit of wear on the zipper fabric material because it's so light but nothing too noticeable, but then again im also really obsessive with keeping my bags clean aha. I have put her and all my ought colored bags away for the winter though because Canada winters are really wet and cold


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

crystalsweet said:


> She's been holding up great!  my only complaint is a little bit of wear on the zipper fabric material because it's so light but nothing too noticeable, but then again im also really obsessive with keeping my bags clean aha. I have put her and all my ought colored bags away for the winter though because Canada winters are really wet and cold


Thanks! I am itching for spring and pretty spring colors


----------



## ksgator

Just bought another maise! Someone stop me before this gets out of hand lol. This time I got one in the Mystic Blue color with the stacked sale Kate Spade is having this week. I am so glad I waited because I almost bought it at the last sale!


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

Linds31289 said:


> I am really wanting to purchase a Maise cross body bag! Not the mini. Do you all love it? Also... how often does Kate Spade do the extra off sale?




It's on now [emoji4]


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

ksgator said:


> Just bought another maise! Someone stop me before this gets out of hand lol. This time I got one in the Mystic Blue color with the stacked sale Kate Spade is having this week. I am so glad I waited because I almost bought it at the last sale!




Hahahhaha how many do you have and which colours? I bought the harmony in mystic blue too

I've never had a bag this colour so I hope it goes with a lot of things


----------



## ksgator

kit_kaaaaath said:


> Hahahhaha how many do you have and which colours? I bought the harmony in mystic blue too
> 
> I've never had a bag this colour so I hope it goes with a lot of things



I have a cedar street maise in black and now the blue one! I ordered yesterday and it is out for delivery today :O 

I wear a ton of navy, gray, and white so I figured this bag would match with a lot of things I already own! I live in FL where the seasons never really change so I could really wear it all the time.


----------



## skris4

I have the maise in mint mojito. I prefer it to the small hayden because things don't move around in the maise. That said, a friend of mine has the maise in ginger nut (from last year) and I ABSOLUTELY love it.Will they ever bring it back. Actually I would buy any KS bag in ginger nut , its the perfect color.


----------



## x_tina

I wanted cedar street maise and wellesly small rachelle, anyone have both?
Which one is more prefer?


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

ksgator said:


> I have a cedar street maise in black and now the blue one! I ordered yesterday and it is out for delivery today :O
> 
> 
> 
> I wear a ton of navy, gray, and white so I figured this bag would match with a lot of things I already own! I live in FL where the seasons never really change so I could really wear it all the time.




Oh it would go great with these colours! Thanks!! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

x_tina said:


> I wanted cedar street maise and wellesly small rachelle, anyone have both?
> Which one is more prefer?




I have both bags! [emoji4] 

I probably use the rachelle more because of the colour I have, it's a dusky pink...it goes with everything. My maise bags are purple, red and black and blue and white (I know I've gone over the top) hehehe

The rachelle is a bit bigger than the maise 

What colour were you thinking of getting?


----------



## x_tina

I like the rose gold for wellesly small rachelle and looking for mystic blue. What do you think?
Can post both of them?


----------



## x_tina

kit_kaaaaath said:


> I have both bags! [emoji4]
> 
> I probably use the rachelle more because of the colour I have, it's a dusky pink...it goes with everything. My maise bags are purple, red and black and blue and white (I know I've gone over the top) hehehe
> 
> The rachelle is a bit bigger than the maise
> 
> What colour were you thinking of getting?


Would you mind to post both of them?


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

x_tina said:


> Would you mind to post both of them?




It's nearly midnight and I just got home, I'll post tomorrow ok [emoji4][emoji4] soweee!


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

x_tina said:


> Would you mind to post both of them?







Here you go, going through my pile to look for the others 

Don't use them as often as these two neutral colours


----------



## kit_kaaaaath

Found the red one in a random box in my walk in wardrobe lol I really need a better way to sort my bags 

Still searching the purple, blue and white which I haven't used it at least a year!

Let me know which one you get ok


----------



## skris4

kit_kaaaaath said:


> View attachment 3293637
> 
> 
> Found the red one in a random box in my walk in wardrobe lol I really need a better way to sort my bags
> 
> Still searching the purple, blue and white which I haven't used it at least a year!
> 
> Let me know which one you get ok


Wow...thats some serious eye candy! What red is this if you dont mind me asking ? Looks brighter than the cherry liqueur. 
I am desperately looking for a Kate spade in any cognac shade, so far nothing!!!


----------



## cagedbirdsings

Hi everyone, 

Long time lurker, newbie poster. Does anyone have the Emerson place small maise? I am thinking about getting it but can't seem to envision what it will fit. Anyone have pics? Tia!


----------



## x_tina

kit_kaaaaath said:


> View attachment 3293627
> 
> 
> Here you go, going through my pile to look for the others
> 
> Don't use them as often as these two neutral colours
> 
> View attachment 3293629


Thanks.. Nice colour for both


----------



## briii

Hi! So this is my first post and I'm new to the thread  but my main question about this bag is, if I wear dark wash jeans with it, will the color transfer to the lighter color maises? I have another Kate Spade bag in pebble that I can't wear with jeans for this reason. Also, what do you think of it in the color black?


----------



## ksgator

briii said:


> Hi! So this is my first post and I'm new to the thread  but my main question about this bag is, if I wear dark wash jeans with it, will the color transfer to the lighter color maises? I have another Kate Spade bag in pebble that I can't wear with jeans for this reason. Also, what do you think of it in the color black?



I am careful not to wear dark jeans with my light blue maise but i don't care if I have my black maise. The black is great and pretty much goes with everything. I never have to worry about it getting dirty either. It's my everyday bag!


----------



## briii

ksgator said:


> I am careful not to wear dark jeans with my light blue maise but i don't care if I have my black maise. The black is great and pretty much goes with everything. I never have to worry about it getting dirty either. It's my everyday bag!




Thank you!! I think I'll go with black then


----------



## ksgator

briii said:


> Thank you!! I think I'll go with black then



Great choice!


----------



## bagsncakes

My maise satchel in sweetheart pink and maise key fob in vivid snapdragon


----------



## bagsncakes

My maise has gotten a crease on it at the back, I haven't even used it yet. It was stuffed but maybe not enough. I tried to use hairdryer to smooth out the crease. But it's like a cardboard creased. It won't come out. I have quite a few MK saffiano bags and I have never had this problem. I am quite disappointed as this is my first Kate spade. I would love to get suggestions as to what I can do to get rid of this crease. Has anyone else had any problems with their maise?


----------



## alvie

kit_kaaaaath said:


> View attachment 3293637
> 
> 
> Found the red one in a random box in my walk in wardrobe lol I really need a better way to sort my bags
> 
> Still searching the purple, blue and white which I haven't used it at least a year!
> 
> Let me know which one you get ok



Hi kitkath, have you found all your maises..? Can't wait to see them &#128518;&#128518;
So you have 5? Haha


----------



## LVLadyLover

Lurvebags said:


> View attachment 2702149
> 
> 
> Maise family &#128522; plus another one (purple) that didn't make it in this family picture haha



I LOVE your Maise Family!


----------



## LVLadyLover

I just picked up this beauty today from the Friends and Family sale, my Daisy Maise and Queen Bee keychain! [emoji7][emoji177][emoji178][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## melissatrv

I just pre-ordered the Cedar Street Rose Maise from Belk.  I had a limited exclusion coupon for 20% and you can stack the 25% charity day sale discount so got it for $166.80 plus tax!  Happens every May and Nov and I buy one bag each time.  This was the winner this go around


----------



## melissatrv

LVLadyLover said:


> View attachment 3325094
> View attachment 3325096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up this beauty today from the Friends and Family sale, my Daisy Maise and Queen Bee keychain! [emoji7][emoji177][emoji178][emoji173]&#65039;



Love the Daisy pattern, so cute for summer!


----------



## ksgator

Does anyone find their maise not maintaining its original shape? I have a brand new maise that is pretty stiff and holds up well when I set it down. But my two year old black maise is kind of "floppy" and the leather is not as stiff. Any recommendations to fix this? I stuff the bag when I store it but I don't think that helps.


----------



## meowmix318

ksgator said:


> Does anyone find their maise not maintaining its original shape? I have a brand new maise that is pretty stiff and holds up well when I set it down. But my two year old black maise is kind of "floppy" and the leather is not as stiff. Any recommendations to fix this? I stuff the bag when I store it but I don't think that helps.



I bought my cedar maise towards the end of 2014 and it still holds its shape very well. It looks nearly brand new actually. I keep mine stuffed when I am not using it.


----------



## dizzyspell

ksgator said:


> Does anyone find their maise not maintaining its original shape? I have a brand new maise that is pretty stiff and holds up well when I set it down. But my two year old black maise is kind of "floppy" and the leather is not as stiff. Any recommendations to fix this? I stuff the bag when I store it but I don't think that helps.



I also have this problem with my Maises. Even with liberal stuffing, especially in the corners, they start to slouch. What I started doing was hanging them up in my closet. I had a lot of extra space after recently clearing it out (thanks to the KonMari Method), so I decided to hang up my bags that tend to pucker. Relieving them of their weigh when constantly on the ground seems to be working fine so far!


----------



## ksgator

dizzyspell said:


> I also have this problem with my Maises. Even with liberal stuffing, especially in the corners, they start to slouch. What I started doing was hanging them up in my closet. I had a lot of extra space after recently clearing it out (thanks to the KonMari Method), so I decided to hang up my bags that tend to pucker. Relieving them of their weigh when constantly on the ground seems to be working fine so far!



Thank you for the tip! I decided to try this and it has definitely already improved! I don't think I can ever get the leather to be as tough as my new maise but I'm okay with that if it at least holds its shape.


----------



## Ness7386

melissatrv said:


> I just pre-ordered the Cedar Street Rose Maise from Belk.  I had a limited exclusion coupon for 20% and you can stack the 25% charity day sale discount so got it for $166.80 plus tax!  Happens every May and Nov and I buy one bag each time.  This was the winner this go around



Very pretty!


----------



## Ness7386

I just bought my first Maise today.  I Googled it for reviews and it appears to have come out in 2014.  I guess that's why TJ Maxx had it for such a steal. My Maise is old news, but new to Me!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> I just bought my first Maise today.  I Googled it for reviews and it appears to have come out in 2014.  I guess that's why TJ Maxx had it for such a steal. My Maise is old news, but new to Me!




SO cute!!! Love the bright yellow!


----------



## shillinggirl88

I just ordered the Cedar Street Maise and received it today.  It is in the Grace Blue color...OMG!  So pretty and fresh for spring/summer - love it!  And a great price at nearly half off


----------



## miley38

Ness7386 said:


> I just bought my first Maise today.  I Googled it for reviews and it appears to have come out in 2014.  I guess that's why TJ Maxx had it for such a steal. My Maise is old news, but new to Me!



Great find!! Looks like the style of some of the ones in style this spring!


----------



## Ness7386

miley38 said:


> Great find!! Looks like the style of some of the ones in style this spring!


Yes, the perforated styles are in for this spring & summer, so I'm happy!


----------



## Ness7386

shillinggirl88 said:


> I just ordered the Cedar Street Maise and received it today.  It is in the Grace Blue color...OMG!  So pretty and fresh for spring/summer - love it!  And a great price at nearly half off



Great deal.  Enjoy!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I just happened to find this thread and am falling in love with this bag &#9829; Can it be worn over the shoulder without the long strap? Or could someone possibly tell me what is the strap drop? I might NEED one


----------



## shillinggirl88

Website says 5" on handles, 18.5"-20.5" adjustable long strap.  They come out with the prettiest colors! I just got Grace Blue.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Thank you!


----------



## balletdune

Hi just wondering if the handle of the Maise could get frayed?


----------



## Purse FanGirl

I have the leopard coated one from about two years back. I've had absolutely no problem with any of the handles or straps fraying. The issue that have is that it collapses at the two corners and is now crinkled in the corners. I've tucked a couple of T-shirts into the bottom corners to try to prop them back out and it seems to be working. But, I have a feeling that once I remove them and use it again I will have the same problem. It is a great purse for me to wear in the rain. [emoji4]


----------



## gpH316

shillinggirl88 said:


> Website says 5" on handles, 18.5"-20.5" adjustable long strap.  They come out with the prettiest colors! I just got Grace Blue.


Hi! How do you like your Maise in Grace Blue? Torn between this color and Sky Blue....thanks for any help!


----------



## shillinggirl88

gpH316 said:


> Hi! How do you like your Maise in Grace Blue? Torn between this color and Sky Blue....thanks for any help!


Hi!  I LOVE the Grace Blue!  It has some green in it...I think the sky blue is a blue blue.    Are they both on sale now?   

Good luck deciding!


----------



## gpH316

shillinggirl88 said:


> Hi!  I LOVE the Grace Blue!  It has some green in it...I think the sky blue is a blue blue.    Are they both on sale now?
> 
> Good luck deciding!



Thanks for responding! Only the grace blue is on sale now....I think the color is a little more sophisticated than sky blue. Congrats on getting yours, I know there are not many left in that shade.


----------



## gpH316

I spoke to a store manager in NYC yesterday. She told me that even though the Maise is their best-selling bag, they are "stepping away" from it and looking to introduce more pebbled leather bags and hobo bags in particular. They are considering the Candace bag to be a replacement for Maise. The Maise is one of my all time favorite bags and felt a little sad about that. I ended up ordering the Grace Blue shade.


----------



## shillinggirl88

gpH316 said:


> I spoke to a store manager in NYC yesterday. She told me that even though the Maise is their best-selling bag, they are "stepping away" from it and looking to introduce more pebbled leather bags and hobo bags in particular. They are considering the Candace bag to be a replacement for Maise. The Maise is one of my all time favorite bags and felt a little sad about that. I ended up ordering the Grace Blue shade.



Wow...really? When I think of Kate Spade I think of the Maize. They are always coming out with such pretty colors! Does that mean....discontinuing? Or not as many color choices? Glad you ordered Grace Blue. I really love the color! I think of it as kind of aquamarine.


----------



## gpH316

shillinggirl88 said:


> Wow...really? When I think of Kate Spade I think of the Maize. They are always coming out with such pretty colors! Does that mean....discontinuing? Or not as many color choices? Glad you ordered Grace Blue. I really love the color! I think of it as kind of aquamarine.


Wow! Aquamarine is my favorite color and my birthstone. Can't wait to get it!

She said "everyone already has a Maise" and that they want to get away from saffiano leather. It seems counterintuitive to me since it's such a beautiful bag and their biggest seller. Every time I asked about Maise she kind of steered me to the Natalya or Hemsley bags.


----------



## guccilover21

gpH316 said:


> Wow! Aquamarine is my favorite color and my birthstone. Can't wait to get it!
> 
> She said "everyone already has a Maise" and that they want to get away from saffiano leather. It seems counterintuitive to me since it's such a beautiful bag and their biggest seller. Every time I asked about Maise she kind of steered me to the Natalya or Hemsley bags.




Did they say what they wanted to replace saffiano leather with? I still like it. It's very durable and looks classy. 

Also has anyone bought the rouge pink cedar street maise? It's on sale at the moment and I really want it but I'm not sure if the pink really looks like that in real life and would it sit too far down my hips cross body if I'm 5' tall?


----------



## gpH316

guccilover21 said:


> Did they say what they wanted to replace saffiano leather with? I still like it. It's very durable and looks classy.
> 
> Also has anyone bought the rouge pink cedar street maise? It's on sale at the moment and I really want it but I'm not sure if the pink really looks like that in real life and would it sit too far down my hips cross body if I'm 5' tall?


She said they were moving toward mostly pebbled leather bags and most new releases would feature this type of leather. Maybe sales for Maise have been dropping?


----------



## nana9026

Any problems with the opening of the bag? Would the zip scratch the forearm when getting things inside the bag? Thinking about getting a Maise, which has so many pretty colours! How does it compare with Harmony?
Thx [emoji4]


----------



## guccilover21

gpH316 said:


> She said they were moving toward mostly pebbled leather bags and most new releases would feature this type of leather. Maybe sales for Maise have been dropping?



That's a shame. I have quite a few pebbled leather bags and I find I have to baby them more and they don't wear as nicely as saffiano.


----------



## melissatrv

I returned my Rose Posy Red Multi Maise I had gotten on the Belk sale.  Summer bags always get deeply discounted so I knew I would get a better deal.  Today I did.....$116 + Tax total = $124 via the Kate Spade sale with extra 30% off using code Sunshine


----------



## BeachBagGal

melissatrv said:


> I returned my Rose Posy Red Multi Maise I had gotten on the Belk sale.  Summer bags always get deeply discounted so I knew I would get a better deal.  Today I did.....$116 + Tax total = $124 via the Kate Spade sale with extra 30% off using code Sunshine
> 
> View attachment 3386995



So cute!


----------



## melissatrv

guccilover21 said:


> Did they say what they wanted to replace saffiano leather with? I still like it. It's very durable and looks classy.
> 
> Also has anyone bought the rouge pink cedar street maise? It's on sale at the moment and I really want it but I'm not sure if the pink really looks like that in real life and would it sit too far down my hips cross body if I'm 5' tall?



I don't have it but have seen it.  They had it on flash sale yesterday for $149, I am crossing my fingers and hoping I can it still cheaper. I got the rose flower one for $119 so....thinking end of summer if they did not sell out, it will be marked down and then stack with one of their additional % off sale.  I think the color depiction in the stock photo is fairly accurate


----------



## melburnian

guccilover21 said:


> Did they say what they wanted to replace saffiano leather with? I still like it. It's very durable and looks classy.
> 
> Also has anyone bought the rouge pink cedar street maise? It's on sale at the moment and I really want it but I'm not sure if the pink really looks like that in real life and would it sit too far down my hips cross body if I'm 5' tall?


I just bought it - fingers crossed it is a nice shade of a pink! I've been hanging out for a pink maise for a while, couldn't decide between pink blush/sweetheart pink/rouge pink/cabaret pink. Went for rouge because of the sale.
Will post pics when it turns up.


----------



## guccilover21

Wish they would have all those options here in the UK! I wanted sweetheart pink to be honest but they no longer sell them here .


----------



## melissatrv

melburnian said:


> I just bought it - fingers crossed it is a nice shade of a pink! I've been hanging out for a pink maise for a while, couldn't decide between pink blush/sweetheart pink/rouge pink/cabaret pink. Went for rouge because of the sale.
> Will post pics when it turns up.


I can't wait to see it!


----------



## tnguyen87

Right when this bag catches my attention, it's going to be discontinued!?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## melissatrv

tnguyen87 said:


> Right when this bag catches my attention, it's going to be discontinued!?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using PurseForum mobile app


That always happens to me!


----------



## reginaPhalange

tnguyen87 said:


> Right when this bag catches my attention, it's going to be discontinued!?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using PurseForum mobile app


Now is a good time to purchase a Maise, they're an additional 30% off and can sometimes be found in the outlets in colours that are from previous months, which is an amazing deal with the current outlet promo!


melissatrv said:


> That always happens to me!


Same here and it only makes the bag that much more desirable!


----------



## melburnian

My new maise in rouge pink. Very much a cooler toned, medium pink. Perfect for spring/summer - shame it's the middle of winter here 

So are they really discontinuing it?? So sad  I need to get a few more in different colours!


----------



## miley38

gpH316 said:


> I spoke to a store manager in NYC yesterday. She told me that even though the Maise is their best-selling bag, they are "stepping away" from it and looking to introduce more pebbled leather bags and hobo bags in particular. They are considering the Candace bag to be a replacement for Maise. The Maise is one of my all time favorite bags and felt a little sad about that. I ended up ordering the Grace Blue shade.


They're discontinuing it?


----------



## reginaPhalange

miley38 said:


> They're discontinuing it?


Yes, there are some that have been transferred to outlets. The more recent colours are in boutiques, marked down plus the 30% off sale on sale promo.


----------



## Linds31289

reginaPhalange said:


> Yes, there are some that have been transferred to outlets. The more recent colours are in boutiques, marked down plus the 30% off sale on sale promo.


How much are they running in outlets?


----------



## miley38

reginaPhalange said:


> Yes, there are some that have been transferred to outlets. The more recent colours are in boutiques, marked down plus the 30% off sale on sale promo.


I'm going to have to take a look at the outlets. I have 3 nearby.


----------



## reginaPhalange

miley38 said:


> I'm going to have to take a look at the outlets. I have 3 nearby.


Hopefully it's not too late! I know that colours from previous collections had been transferred over the last couple months. I'd also check at specialty, because there's the sale on sale.


----------



## miley38

reginaPhalange said:


> Hopefully it's not too late! I know that colours from previous collections had been transferred over the last couple months. I'd also check at specialty, because there's the sale on sale.


Good idea!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

miley38 said:


> Good idea!!


Hopefully you find a good deal on a colour you like!


----------



## melissatrv

melburnian said:


> My new maise in rouge pink. Very much a cooler toned, medium pink. Perfect for spring/summer - shame it's the middle of winter here
> 
> So are they really discontinuing it?? So sad  I need to get a few more in different colours!
> 
> View attachment 3395550


Love it! Should have snagged one when I had the chance


----------



## reginaPhalange

melissatrv said:


> Love it! Should have snagged one when I had the chance


Try the outlets or even the specialty stores, the older colours from previous seasons were transferred to outlet but anything from the last couple floor-sets is on clearance at the regular retail locations[emoji5]


----------



## mteat2987

Got this beauty at Nordstrom Rack. It's in the color Thistle. What do you think? Too bright? I wear lots of different colors. Just wondering if it's for me.


----------



## melburnian

mteat2987 said:


> Got this beauty at Nordstrom Rack. It's in the color Thistle. What do you think? Too bright? I wear lots of different colors. Just wondering if it's for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423773



Love the colour. Definitely not too bright. If you're comfortable wearing colours then it should be no problem


----------



## BeachBagGal

melburnian said:


> Love the colour. Definitely not too bright. If you're comfortable wearing colours then it should be no problem



+1


----------



## reginaPhalange

mteat2987 said:


> Got this beauty at Nordstrom Rack. It's in the color Thistle. What do you think? Too bright? I wear lots of different colors. Just wondering if it's for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423773


That's a really pretty colour! Ultimately it's up to you, whether you feel like it complements or contrasts well with specific items in your wardrobe. I feel like it would add a nice pop of colour to a neutral or monochrome outfit. Maybe see if you can create a minimum of 5 outfits around it?


----------



## mteat2987

reginaPhalange said:


> That's a really pretty colour! Ultimately it's up to you, whether you feel like it complements or contrasts well with specific items in your wardrobe. I feel like it would add a nice pop of colour to a neutral or monochrome outfit. Maybe see if you can create a minimum of 5 outfits around it?



Great idea!


----------



## barskin

I just bought this at Lord & Taylor. Isn't she so pretty?


----------



## reginaPhalange

barskin said:


> I just bought this at Lord & Taylor. Isn't she so pretty?


Such a pretty print! I wish we had more major retailers here that sold a mix of contemporary and premier brands.


----------



## AuntJulie

My soon to be DIL works for KS and told me that all of the Cedar Street line is being discontinued.


----------



## reginaPhalange

AuntJulie said:


> My soon to be DIL works for KS and told me that all of the Cedar Street line is being discontinued.


I know certain bags (ie: the Maise) are being discontinued but discontinuation of the whole line is hard to believe, seeing as its one of their most popular collections


----------



## melissatrv

reginaPhalange said:


> I know certain bags (ie: the Maise) are being discontinued but discontinuation of the whole line is hard to believe, seeing as its one of their most popular collections


Honestly it would not surprise me. Coach did something equally stupid canceling their hugely popular Madison line.


----------



## Freetofly

reginaPhalange said:


> I know certain bags (ie: the Maise) are being discontinued but discontinuation of the whole line is hard to believe, seeing as its one of their most popular collections


The Maise is being discontinued? :o where did you hear that from? I'm glad I bought one a few weeks ago then. I love the Maise, but have been putting it off for ages.


----------



## reginaPhalange

melissatrv said:


> Honestly it would not surprise me. Coach did something equally stupid canceling their hugely popular Madison line.


Hopefully it's just a revamp or something of the line. I love the quality of my Cedar Street items and I know it's one of their few permanent lines. 


Freetofly said:


> The Maise is being discontinued? :o where did you hear that from? I'm glad I bought one a few weeks ago then. I love the Maise, but have been putting it off for ages.


My SA confirmed it for me and also told me that's why all the Maise were marked down or transferred to outlet. Strange enough, I've also come across many Haydens (totes and crossbodys) and Harmonys (totes and crossbodys) at the outlet recently.


----------



## Freetofly

reginaPhalange said:


> My SA confirmed it for me and also told me that's why all the Maise were marked down or transferred to outlet. Strange enough, I've also come across many Haydens (totes and crossbodys) and Harmonys (totes and crossbodys) at the outlet recently.



Oh no that's sad. Maise and harmony totes are my favourites. Any idea on when this will all be happening, and if it's just the US or worldwide?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Freetofly said:


> Oh no that's sad. Maise and harmony totes are my favourites. Any idea on when this will all be happening, and if it's just the US or worldwide?


It'll be a company-wide move. I'm in Canada and from what I can tell it's the same in the US.


----------



## misswanderlust

Anyone knows when theyll discontinue? I missed out on the sale codes recently so was hoping to wait it out a bit before I get the maise.


----------



## reginaPhalange

misswanderlust said:


> Anyone knows when theyll discontinue? I missed out on the sale codes recently so was hoping to wait it out a bit before I get the maise.


They're already in the process of being discontinued so I'd purchase sooner rather than later especially if there's a specific colour you want


----------



## misswanderlust

reginaPhalange said:


> They're already in the process of being discontinued so I'd purchase sooner rather than later especially if there's a specific colour you want



Thanks! Guess ill purchase one asap then! Just have to pick between two colors I am currently eyeing.


----------



## Freetofly

reginaPhalange said:


> They're already in the process of being discontinued so I'd purchase sooner rather than later especially if there's a specific colour you want


:o already?! I wonder if I should be getting another one then! Do you know what will be brought out to replace it?


----------



## reginaPhalange

misswanderlust said:


> Thanks! Guess ill purchase one asap then! Just have to pick between two colors I am currently eyeing.


At these prices you could probably get both[emoji6]


Freetofly said:


> :o already?! I wonder if I should be getting another one then! Do you know what will be brought out to replace it?


If there's a specific colour I'd probably get it sooner rather than later. Unfortunately I'm not sure what will be replacing it.


----------



## Freetofly

reginaPhalange said:


> If there's a specific colour I'd probably get it sooner rather than later. Unfortunately I'm not sure what will be replacing it.


Oh no don't encourage me... I only bought one a few weeks ago. I am currently looking at the Maise bags online and just drooling over all the different pretty colours they come in


----------



## reginaPhalange

Freetofly said:


> Oh no don't encourage me... I only bought one a few weeks ago. I am currently looking at the Maise bags online and just drooling over all the different pretty colours they come in


They're marked down quite a bit so they're relatively cheap right now[emoji5]


----------



## Freetofly

reginaPhalange said:


> They're marked down quite a bit so they're relatively cheap right now[emoji5]


I haven't seen any markdowns in the UK here  I'm hoping we're just lagging behind North America a bit... we usually do.


----------



## dianagrace

There are still some full price Maise bags on katespade.com. I was thinking of purchasing the mahogany or watermelon color but if they will be on sale soon I will wait.  Any idea when these colors will be marked down?


----------



## misswanderlust

reginaPhalange said:


> At these prices you could probably get both[emoji6]



The other one is no longer available. Sad.


----------



## reginaPhalange

dianagrace said:


> There are still some full price Maise bags on katespade.com. I was thinking of purchasing the mahogany or watermelon color but if they will be on sale soon I will wait.  Any idea when these colors will be marked down?


I believe they're from the August collection so probably some time after the end of September.


----------



## dianagrace

reginaPhalange said:


> I believe they're from the August collection so probably some time after the end of September.


Thank you.


----------



## azsun

I had been eyeing the Maise, and reading reviews.  Last weekend I was able to see the bag in person at Macy's and loved everything about it.  While I think the pastel and brighter colors are gorgeous, I knew I wouldn't carry those colors.  I finally decided on Offshore, a rich navy.  Reading these bags are going to be discontinued got me off the fence and I got a brand new one on eBay.  I'm thinking I need a Neda Newbury Lane zip around wallet, here I'll go for a pop of color....geranium has my vote!


----------



## reginaPhalange

azsun said:


> I had been eyeing the Maise, and reading reviews.  Last weekend I was able to see the bag in person at Macy's and loved everything about it.  While I think the pastel and brighter colors are gorgeous, I knew I wouldn't carry those colors.  I finally decided on Offshore, a rich navy.  Reading these bags are going to be discontinued got me off the fence and I got a brand new one on eBay.  I'm thinking I need a Neda Newbury Lane zip around wallet, here I'll go for a pop of color....geranium has my vote!


Offshore is such a beautiful navy blue, congrats  and be sure to post pictures!


----------



## azsun

Here she is!


----------



## reginaPhalange

azsun said:


> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450035


Such a beauty, love the colour[emoji7]


----------



## maisonindigo

Just ordered my first Kate Spade bag, Maise in Pink Blush! I'm pretty happy with the price I got it for, $156 USD plus $35 for shipping to Australia. That's $250 Australian, a pretty good price considering they retail for at least $400 here. So glad I checked the KS website before pulling the trigger on one on eBay! It actually turned out cheaper to buy direct from KS, and I get peace of mind about authenticity 
Sooo excited for it to arrive! I hope it doesn't take too long!


----------



## reginaPhalange

maisonindigo said:


> Just ordered my first Kate Spade bag, Maise in Pink Blush! I'm pretty happy with the price I got it for, $156 USD plus $35 for shipping to Australia. That's $250 Australian, a pretty good price considering they retail for at least $400 here. So glad I checked the KS website before pulling the trigger on one on eBay! It actually turned out cheaper to buy direct from KS, and I get peace of mind about authenticity
> Sooo excited for it to arrive! I hope it doesn't take too long!


That's amazing, congrats and be sure to post pictures when it arrives!


----------



## maisonindigo

deleted


----------



## reginaPhalange

maisonindigo said:


> View media item 510
> And here she is!


Maybe it's just me but the picture didn't show up!


----------



## maisonindigo

My bad, take 2!


----------



## reginaPhalange

maisonindigo said:


> My bad, take 2!


Such a pretty colour with the gold hardware! Pink isn't usually my colour but with the most recent collection out I've been wanting something either in Rose Jade (that's not what the new pink is called but they're similar) or preferably in Porcini.


----------



## misswanderlust

Hello. Does anyone have a photo of the crisp linen and pink bonnet for maise? I can't decide between the two. Thanks!


----------



## xoHadley

Hey! First post ever here. I have been searching for a new purse and was not super in love with the Maise at first, but from all the photos I've seen on this forum, I'm actually convinced it's what I want to get! Was wondering everybody's opinion on which colour to get.... I am looking for a neutral (not black) - clock tower, cliff grey, etc.? I'm seeing the colour Porcini online, can anyone comment on how it looks in person? Thanks!


----------



## reginaPhalange

xoHadley said:


> Hey! First post ever here. I have been searching for a new purse and was not super in love with the Maise at first, but from all the photos I've seen on this forum, I'm actually convinced it's what I want to get! Was wondering everybody's opinion on which colour to get.... I am looking for a neutral (not black) - clock tower, cliff grey, etc.? I'm seeing the colour Porcini online, can anyone comment on how it looks in person? Thanks!


Welcome to the forum[emoji5] I personally love Cliff Grey as a neutral because it's dark enough that it won't get dirty but it's the perfect grey. Porcini is also a great choice, I think it's a nice neutral with dusty pink/mauve undertones that are totally on trend this season. Online it looks more pink but in person it has more brown undertones. Hope that helps!


----------



## xoHadley

reginaPhalange said:


> Welcome to the forum[emoji5] I personally love Cliff Grey as a neutral because it's dark enough that it won't get dirty but it's the perfect grey. Porcini is also a great choice, I think it's a nice neutral with dusty pink/mauve undertones that are totally on trend this season. Online it looks more pink but in person it has more brown undertones. Hope that helps!



Thank you for your reply! I can't seem to find Cliff Grey anywhere so far, but I'm continuing to scour ebay... it truly is a lovely grey. I almost ordered the Porcini shade but some of the reviews I read made me pause a bit; a few people said it wasn't true to the colour shown and was very purple. I don't mind mauvey undertones, I would just love it to be more of a nude. I may have to drive out to the nearest KS store to have a look.


----------



## reginaPhalange

xoHadley said:


> Thank you for your reply! I can't seem to find Cliff Grey anywhere so far, but I'm continuing to scour ebay... it truly is a lovely grey. I almost ordered the Porcini shade but some of the reviews I read made me pause a bit; a few people said it wasn't true to the colour shown and was very purple. I don't mind mauvey undertones, I would just love it to be more of a nude. I may have to drive out to the nearest KS store to have a look.


Definitely check it out in person because it's the type of colour that changes with the lighting!


----------

